# Lüftersteuerung im pci slot



## zerO (5. September 2008)

*Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

Hi

ich habe vor mir demnächst das lancool k7 zu besorgen. Die Lüfter werden natürlich ausgetauscht (120er Xigamteks  ). Jetzt überlege ich, ob es möglich wäre, eine Lüftersteuerung in einen PCI Slot einzubauen.

Der einzige Poti den ich bei Caseking finde, ist zu groß und bei Conrad finde ich keine mit 100 ohm   . Glaubt ihr, dass das überhaupt machbar ist?

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 
mfg


----------



## Lee (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

Bei meinen Nanoxias war ein Drehpoti als Slotblende dabei. Wenn es das ist was du meinst...


----------



## zerO (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

ja sowas in der Art. Allerdings wären das dann mindestens 4 Lüfter und ich will mir eigentlich nicht alle slots mit Lüftersteuerungen zukleistern. Hat vlt noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Lee (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

Wieso muss es eigentlich als Slotblende sein? Hast du keinen freien 3,5" oder 5,25" Einschub mehr frei?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

kannst ja vier solche slotblenden kaufen und die potis auf eine verpflanzen 

alternativ sieht das hier recht schmal aus.

brauchst du überhaupt 4 unabhängige regelgungen?


----------



## TheSomberlain (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

Poti 100 Ohm

Das wäre das was du Suchst oder? Man könnt es dann noch soweit bearbeiten, dass man sich aus Alu ne aufsteckbare Hülse macht, wie bei den Nanoxia's


----------



## Schnitzel (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

Du willst 4 Lüfter steuern?
Darf man fragen wo du die überall einbauen willst?


----------



## zerO (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*



Lee schrieb:


> Wieso muss es eigentlich als Slotblende sein? Hast du keinen freien 3,5" oder 5,25" Einschub mehr frei?



na ja die front vom k7 sieht nun mal so edel aus das will ich mir nicht verbauen.



> Poti 100 Ohm
> 
> Das wäre das was du Suchst oder? Man könnt es dann noch soweit bearbeiten, dass man sich aus Alu ne aufsteckbare Hülse macht, wie bei den Nanoxia's



ja danke, sowas habe ich gesucht, aber reicht das dann auch?
Und ja genau sowas hatte ich vor 



> Du willst 4 Lüfter steuern?
> Darf man fragen wo du die überall einbauen willst?



2 in der Front, einer im Heck, 1 am CPU Kühler, evtl noch irgendwann einer für die GraKa


----------



## Shibi (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

Willst du alle 4 Lüfter unabhängig steuern? Ansonsten könntest du Y-Kabel verwenden Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel und immer 2 Lüfter an einen Drehpoti hängen, dann müsstest du nur 2 Slots verwenden. Alternativ kannst du auch mit einer Bohrmaschiene ein paar zusätzliche Löcher in die Blende bohren und mehrere Potis in eine Blende einbauen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## zerO (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

Ich glaube ich mache es jetzt doch etwas anders  :
Das Gehäuse hat eh mehr als genug Slots, ich mach das jetzt doch mit den einzelnen + Y-Kabel

Danke für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Schnitzel (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

Zwei Lüftr kannst du über Board Steuern.
Welche Rev. hat dein Board?


----------



## zerO (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

soweit ich mich erinnere war es 2.0, also noch das Modell ohne diese Energiespartechnik. Es regelt  CPU und einen Gehäuse Lüfter, glaube ich, bin mir aber ned sicher. Aber ich will ja regeln, nicht das board


----------



## Schnitzel (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

Probiers doch mal mit Speedfan.
Da hast du alle Möglichkeiten offen.
Schau mal in meine Sig.


----------



## zerO (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

Dein SpeedFan tut kenn ich schon . Ich will es aber dieses mal per Hardware machen


----------



## TheSomberlain (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

@ Schnitzel: Zum Thema 4 Lüfter im Gehäuse: Wenn ich mal durchzähle wie viele ich meins reinbekomme, da könntest du dann nachfragen was ich damit will(Coolermaster RC690)

Ich könnte verbauen:
1x Front
1x Boden
2x Top
1x Rear
3x CPU (IFX halt)
2x GPU (Accelero S1)
= 10 Lüfter^^

Dass wäre dann bekloppt^^
Aber 4 Lüfter ist doch echt human Oo


----------



## Schnitzel (5. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

Find ich nicht.
2 sind imho mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## zerO (6. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

ausreichend ist es, aber ich bin eh nicht besonders Lärm empfindlich, also ist es nicht schlimm, außerdem werden sie ja geregelt


----------



## Shibi (6. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*



> @ Schnitzel: Zum Thema 4 Lüfter im Gehäuse: Wenn ich mal durchzähle wie viele ich meins reinbekomme, da könntest du dann nachfragen was ich damit will(Coolermaster RC690)
> 
> Ich könnte verbauen:
> 1x Front
> ...


Wahh ich könnte sogar auf 12 kommen, müsste nur nen IFX 14 einbauen oder die Lüfter auf meinem Mugen stapeln 
Edit: Wenn ich das Netzteil mitzähle würde ich auf 13 kommen. 

Aber ich bin ja bescheiden und habe nur 8 verbaut. 
Da ich alle heruntergeregelt habe sind sie trotzdem nicht zu hören und die Temperaturen sind sehr gut. Meiner Meinung nach sind viele Lüfter nicht umbedingt schlimm, es kommt nur darauf an was es für welche sind und mit wievielen rpm sie laufen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## CentaX (6. September 2008)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung im pci slot*

Also, ich muss auch noch aufzählen:
Gehäuse Lian Li Armorsuit PC-P60; Front 3, Deckel 1 und Heck 1 Lüfter
Passive Graka; HD3870 SCS3; maximal 2 Lüfter, atm keiner
Kühler: Xigmatek HDT-S1283; 1 Lüfter, wenn ich nen IFX 14 hätte, 3 

Macht atm 6 Lüfter + Netzteil, Maximalausbau wär 9 
Ich hab auch mal einen so in die 5,25'' Schächte geklemmt, dass er auf die RAMs geblasen hat (die werden sehr heiß)...
AUF meine Grafikkarte würde auch noch ein Lüfter passen (da Sandwich- Kühler) 
Am besten auch noch bei den PCI- Slots einer, der die Luft raus pustet 
... Aber wir wollen mal realistisch bleiben ...
Im alten Gehäuse (Aplus Windtunnel) hatte ich nur einen Gehäuselüfter statt 5, und der lief nur mit 200rpm (da xigmatek 4-pin vom kühler).. am Ende hab ich den sogar abgemacht.
Die Seitenlüfter hatte ich nie an.
Da wär ich also auf den CPU + Netzteillüfter gekommen 
Wobei das Gehäuse auch schon extrem offen war... überall an der rechten Seite noch kleine Löcher drin...


----------

